# J'Bo is back with avengeance !!



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2010)

HEY PEEPS !! Its been about 7 years since I have been on the site and I am looking for some input and motivation along my new journey. 

A bit about me for those of you who don't know me. 

I use to compete in fitness and figure back in 2001-2004. I did fairly well and competed at a national level with the IFBB. Since 2004 I have been training on and off but nothing major until 2010. I have had a wonky thyroid but its being monitored and I am able to keep it stabilized without meds. 

NOW I am on a new journey and competing in 2011. MY goal is to take my pro card at the WBFF BC Show on April 23rd 2011. Heafty goal BUT I go all in or don't go at all  I know that I have alot of work ahead of me and therefore my journey has already started! 

Tomorrow I will be 44 weeks out (I have to laugh at that as I have never prepped this far out) and I am looking to even out my physique and put some good effort into my off season to make some changes. Right now I am dieting down to see what is under the "winter coat" I have been wearing for several years. Note that when I say "winter coat" I usually never tend to go above 20% bodyfat and 150lbs (at 5'9"). 

At the moment I am most likely sitting at 13% bf and am at 140ish lbs. I am about 6 weeks into dieting and am playing with my diet and training to see what works and doesnt. I am also playing around with some supplements. All is going great at the moment, other than my biggest "issue".

The "issue" is that my upper body including back, abs, chest .. ok everything other than my thighs come in lean WAY WAY before my lower body and therefore I always loose some size up top. Its annoying as hell because its VERY far behind the upper. Any suggestions would be appreciated. 

Over the past few years I have had a few miscarriages and it took a toll on the lower half of the body in the form of cellulite ... my enemy. I am working to shrink those cells and hide them as best I can. 

So far the diet is working really well as are the supplements so I dont need alot of input on that area ... but I am always open to suggestions! Training wise I have played with several approaches. 
A. Full body HIIT with resistance exercises as well as plyo's 
B. Traditional lifting with higher traditional cardio 
C. Splitting the legs up (quads/calves and hams/booty) and training them several times a week to stay on top of them 
So far what they seem to be responding to most is a combination of HIIT and Cardio (wind sprints, low speed but high incline tread, and low intensity bike). 

I know this is a journal section but I would love opinions too  

Anyone


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi and welcome back.

Sounds like you've had a few rough year, it'll be interesting to see who your quest for a pro card goes. 

I'll definitely watch and give me $.02 whenever I can. 

So do you have a plan since you mentioned being 44 weeks out and already 6 weeks into a diet?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeppers the plan is to diet down until the end of July when I am doing a photo shoot for the business. Then I will take a few weeks off of training and go hard in September to build and put on some size where I need it. Once I get the photo shoot pics I will post them so you guys can see where I am at and pick the physique apart  Thanks for visiting!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 18, 2010)

Yesssssss! I brought you a journal warming present.....







I'll make all attached images much smaller in the future, of course. 

Welcome back, Ma'am. 

Now,let's get down to bidness..



> So far the diet is working really well as are the supplements so I dont need alot of input on that area ..*FINE!. *but I am always open to suggestions! *Pfffft,Yeah Right*. Training wise I have played with several approaches.
> A. Full body HIIT with resistance exercises as well as plyo's
> B. Traditional lifting with *higher traditional cardio *
> C. Splitting the legs up (quads/calves and hams/booty) and training them *several times a week to stay on top of them *
> So far what they seem to be responding to most is a combination of HIIT and Cardio (wind sprints, low speed but high incline tread, and low intensity bike).



Please don't over~train. 

That is all......I will leave you to Built, et al.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2010)

DM: thanks for the input and donuts. too bad it doesnt tempt me one bit ... ok maybe a little!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Yesssssss! I brought you a journal warming present.....
> *
> (I'm moving that pic to my training journal.)*
> 
> ...





J'Bo said:


> HEY PEEPS !! Its been about 7 years since I have been on the site and I am looking for some input and motivation along my new journey.
> 
> A bit about me for those of you who don't know me.
> 
> ...



Glad you're stabilized without meds and best of luck with the WBFF!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 19, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> DM: thanks for the input and donuts. too bad it doesnt tempt me one bit ... ok maybe a little!



Ah, so I have a new quest? Identify J'Bo's new food addiction...Hmmm.

I'll just pose in a bed of donuts for my "after" pics.....maybe that will do it for ya!

*Okay, Do Not respond to that*.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey beautiful!
welcome back! remember: pics...or it didn't happen...and if shy..you still have my email...

Now let's get you ripped!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 19, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Glad you're stabilized without meds and best of luck with the WBFF!



Thanks CJ! I am very excited about getting back into the comp scene. Even more excited that my thyroid is stable now 



DaMayor said:


> Ah, so I have a new quest? Identify J'Bo's new food addiction...Hmmm.
> 
> I'll just pose in a bed of donuts for my "after" pics.....maybe that will do it for ya!
> 
> ...





Burner02 said:


> Hey beautiful!
> welcome back! remember: pics...or it didn't happen...and if shy..you still have my email...
> 
> Now let's get you ripped!



Thanks B.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 19, 2010)

Well I woke up this morning and low and behold ... the darn legs decided to tighten up ... I suppose my circuits and sprints did the job !! Woot Woot !!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 19, 2010)

You go girl!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2010)

(June 18- June 24)

Meal One: 2/3 cup egg whites, 1/4 cup oats, 1 tbsp sf jam, 1 tbsp pb 
Meal Two: 1 scoop protein (pre-workout) 
Meal Three: 1 scoop protein plus 1 pear, apple, or nectaurine (post workout 15min)
Meal Four: 5oz chicken breast, 1/2 cup brown/wild rice (1.5 hours post workout) 
Meal Five: 6oz inside or outside round steak with 2 cups steamed greens
Meal Six: 1 tin of tuna plus mayo and cucs (post cardio) 

I am using VEGA Antioxidant EFA oil as my fat sources other than my beloved pb which I have problems giving up ... sad but true.

(June 25 - July 1) 

Meal One: 2/3 cup egg whites, 1/4 cup oats
Meal Two: 1 scoop protein (pre-workout) 
Meal Three: 1 scoop protein plus 1 pear, apple, or nectaurine (post workout 15min)
Meal Four: 5oz chicken breast, 1/2 cup brown/wild rice (1.5 hours post workout) 
Meal Five: 6oz white fish with 2 cups steamed greens
Meal Six: 1 tin of tuna plus mayo and cucs (post cardio) 

(July 2 - 6) 

Meal One: 4oz chicken, 5 cashews
Meal Two: 1 tiny tin of tuna (pre-workout) 
Meal Three: 2oz chicken, 5 cashews (post workout 15min)
Meal Four: 5oz chicken breast, 1 cup steamed greens (1.5 hours post workout) 
Meal Five: 5oz white fish with 1 cup steamed greens
Meal Six: 1 tin of tuna plus mayo and cucs (post cardio) 

(July 7 - 8) Photo Shoot is the 9th 

Basically I am thinking of running chicken with yams throughout to get some carbs back in me and depending upon how I am filling out adding some rice cakes with pb and jam plus Thursday night a cheeseburger and the morning of the shoot another cheeseburger with some simple carbs. With experience my tummy reacts best on rice cakes, yams, and cheeseburgers. 

Anyone have a few cents to put in?


----------



## Built (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm confused. You're 44 weeks out and already at 13%? How lean are you shooting for - or are you bulking first?

Edit: I see you have a photo shoot July 9. Why are you eating oats and pears if you're trying for keto? What macros are you running?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2010)

Built .. sorry for the confusion! yes I am leaning out for a photo shoot and then will be bulking in september in preparation for next april's show.


----------



## Built (Jun 20, 2010)

Gotcha. Now, the rest of my questions?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2010)

I have oats, a piece of fruit, and 1/2 cup of rice in there because i thought if i cut all the carbs out 3 weeks out i would die to be honest. lol. Suggestions?


----------



## Built (Jun 20, 2010)

Just answer what I asked you about your macros. 

Why would you die without starch and fruit? I went eight months without either and I felt great.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2010)

Sorry I dont know what you mean about my macros? You want calorie counts? 

I did carb deplete for 5 days a few weeks ago and couldnt think or even drive straight and I felt as though my workouts were being compromised. Therefore I added fruit and the oats back in. 

If you suggest cutting the oats out and the fruit then I am all up for doing that. I am assuming that means that my rice goes as well. No biggy. Just replace them with fats I am assuming?


----------



## Built (Jun 20, 2010)

Grams protein, carb and fat, and total calories. That's what "macros" means. You can read the link in my sig on "getting started" if you like (even though you've been at this for a while, some of the jargon might have changed since you were last here). 

And yes, replace them with fats. But let's get some numbers up first. What are you running now?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2010)

LOL like the link and wondered where some of this lingo came from .. the site has changed alot and we never use to use the term "what macros are you running" ... regardless ... thanks a bunch for being patient with me  

Here they are .. this is a typical day of "macros" however I have been playing around with the steak as it seems to be bothering my stomach so some days I replace the beef with a fish portion or another chicken breast .. but the calories are about the same. 

TOTAL: 1664
CARBS: 75 G 
PROTEIN: 207 G 
FATS: 60 G (not including the TBSP of EFA I should be taking) 

I am embarassed to say that as I type this out I find myself making excuses ... as most of my clients do ... I just slapped my hand now !!


----------



## Built (Jun 20, 2010)

Okay, so you're carrying about 120 lbs lean mass and your protein is at about 1.5g per pound lean mass. Fats look fine, why not just drop your carbs down to below 50g and up your fats a smidge? 

How much are you looking to lose in three weeks - if it's more than two pounds, why not do PSMF for a couple of weeks, lowball the carbup then do a peak-week?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2010)

Shit 120lbs of fat free mass sounds low! lol. I feel like a skinny chick all of a sudden  

I am not really looking to loose much weight at all .. I would be happy with just getting these legs to firm up a bit more .. could always be tighter !! 

Sounds like a good plan to me !! I will drop the fruit and rice but keep the 1/4 cup of oats (since I already pre-made my 6 protein pancakes) and see how that works for the next week. 

I just read your "daredevils" article and loved it. I just started doing sprints then lower-intensity cardio this week and saw some good results. 

I am doing 5 days of circuit based workouts (45min in length) in the afternoons and then 5 days of evening cardio consisting of 10min wind sprints (30sec full out with 15sec rest) followed by 25-35min of lower intensity bike after about 5min rest. Sound good to you?!


----------



## Built (Jun 20, 2010)

You do? 

I've been training like a mofo for nine years, I'm two inches shorter than you and I carry 118 lbs of lean mass at 148 lbs. Most people think I'm too muscular. Why would you feel skinny? 

Your workouts don't sound like they're well-suited to your goals given your low calories.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2010)

Well I dont feel like I look skinny but just seeing the 120lbs looked low ... thats all  

I was afraid that my workouts would have to change given the lower calories and perhaps I should just go back to trad. lifting with the sprints and cardio sessions in the evenings? The circuits are getting tough to do.


----------



## Built (Jun 20, 2010)

What exactly do you want to accomplish in the next three weeks?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2010)

I am happy with how everything on me is at the moment other than my upper thighs and butt ... goal in the next three weeks is to tighten the thighs and butt and make sure the skin is smooth and hard!!


----------



## Built (Jun 20, 2010)

Right, but are you looking to drop bodyfat during this time?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2010)

I do want to drop some lower body fat ... there isnt alot there to loose ... its mostly just loose at this point.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 21, 2010)

Dumb question but are you eating the exact same meal structure for all 6 days?

Wow and people think i'm OCD for just being super strict on the weekends.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 21, 2010)

Built said:


> What exactly do you want to accomplish in the next three weeks?


Maybe I am misinterpreting, but you sound like Simon Cowell addressing Susan Boyle in her first audition.  LOL


----------



## Built (Jun 21, 2010)

LMAO I suppose that could sound a bit terse. I'm just trying to figure out what to suggest, given the time-frame. 

Muscle gain ain't going to happen. Fat loss could, and so could a water depletion/carbup. 

jbo, in your shoes I'd probably do PSMF for two weeks, a short carbup and then peak week. 

Are you comfortable eating six tiny meals like that? Wouldn't you feel better eating maybe four, larger meals?


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 22, 2010)

Built said:


> LMAO I suppose that could sound a bit terse. I'm just trying to figure out what to suggest, given the time-frame.



Be gentle, oh terse woman....Jenny is a fragile flower, y'know. (waiting on verbal abuse from J.. )



			
				Terse Woman said:
			
		

> Are you comfortable eating six tiny meals like that? Wouldn't you feel better eating maybe four, larger meals?



Jenny is also from the old school o' IMag.....that's how we all rolled a few years ago. I am so glad the 6 meal myth has been dispelled.....especially on a diet like PSMF....bleh!



			
				Whatchagonnadowidalldatjunk? said:
			
		

> *I do want to drop some lower body fat *... there isnt alot there to loose ... its mostly just loose at this point.



Yo J'Bo!.....since when were you ever concerned with your trunk junkage anyway? ....and you *know* _someone's going to say that you can't spot reduce_.....you better leave that luggage in there, gurl!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 22, 2010)

I personally like the 6 meals because I don't get as hungry between meals and as a result I don't feel like eating more than I should.

and what DaMayor said on the


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 22, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Be gentle, oh terse woman....Jenny is a fragile flower, y'know. (waiting on verbal abuse from J.. )
> 
> Jenny is also from the old school o' IMag.....that's how we all rolled a few years ago. I am so glad the 6 meal myth has been dispelled.....especially on a diet like PSMF....bleh!
> 
> Yo J'Bo!.....since when were you ever concerned with your trunk junkage anyway? ....and you *know* _someone's going to say that you can't spot reduce_.....you better leave that luggage in there, gurl!



No abuse here ... I actually like being called a fragile flower sometimes  
I have dropped down to 5 meals and its better for me today although I have confirmed without a doubt protein powder isnt going to work. Tuna, salmon, and chicken it is, plus the old eggies !! I know all about spot reducing BUTT I know when I have hit my goal when the upper thighs are tight cause its the last place to come off ... thats all. OH trust me the LAST thing I want to do is loose the booty !! My biggest fear in life in fact  



omerta2010 said:


> I personally like the 6 meals because I don't get as hungry between meals and as a result I don't feel like eating more than I should.
> 
> and what DaMayor said on the



6 meals works for me if I get up early BUTT I have the pleasure of working for myself and making my own wake up times ... therfore I only wake up before 9am IF my stomach is eating itself I am so hungry


----------



## unclem (Jun 22, 2010)

welcome back j'bo....imo


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2010)

UNCLEM: Thanks! 

Here is my journal from yesterday. Feeling great and on track. 
I have decided to keep minimal carbs in for the first few meals and drop them after 1pm. 

NUTRITION: 
Meal one: protein pancake, pb, sugar free jam 
Meal two: protein shake and strawberries (post workout) 
Meal three: tin of salmon
Meal four: tuna with pickles and mayo (post cardio) 
Meal five: chicken breast with steamed spinach and sesame dressing 

* meals feel good and I am feeling tight today although protein shake it OUT tomorrow

WORKOUT(s): 
Morning Circuit
SS1: Swiss Ball Pushups: 10 x 2 
SS1: Pushups: 10 x 2 
SS1: Single Leg Extensions: 30 x 8 x 2 
SS1: Step Plyos: 1 min x 2 

SS2: Alternating DB Press on Swiss Ball: 20 x 10 x 1 , 25 x 10 x 1 
SS2: Half Crow Pushups: 10 x 2 
SS2: Squat Thrusts: 20 x 2 
SS2: Jump Squats: 10 x 2 
SS2: Forwards Lunge with DB Triceps Kickback: 5 x 10 x 2

SS3: Dips: 10 x 2 
SS3: Hanging Abs: 10 x 2 
SS3: Static Lunge with DB Lateral Raises: 5 x 20 x 2 
SS3: Side Step Plyos: 1 min x 2 

SS4: Pike Pushups (modified handstand pushup): 10 x 2
SS4: Squat with DB Shoulder Press: 10 x 2 
SS4: Bench Drop Downs: 16 x 2 

SS5: Dips with Feet on Swiss Ball: 10 x 1 , 15 x 1
SS5: Bicycle Crunches: 30 x 2
SS5: Plank Twists: 10 x 2 
SS5: Boat Pose: 30sec x 2 

Evening Cardio: 45min on bike at med resistance / 25min on treadmill, 3.0 speed , 15 incline


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 23, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> Meal one: protein pancake, pb, sugar free jam


Sounds good, do you have a recipe on the pancakes. They may help me clean up some of our eating habits on the weekends.




J'Bo said:


> Meal two: protein shake and strawberries (post workout)


 
What are you going to replace the shake with, I'm struggling to figure out what to have post workout as my time is limited between gym and leaving for work so I usually end up with a bar or shake.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Sounds good, do you have a recipe on the pancakes. They may help me clean up some of our eating habits on the weekends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The pancakes are simply 1/4 cup oatmeal soaked in 2/3 cup egg whites ... throw it in a pan and let it set and flip them over ... voila !! You can adjust the measurements ... my BF uses 1.5 cups egg whites and 3/4 cup oats and it works just as good. 

As for the post workout meal I will just down one of the mini tins of tuna and then have my post workout meal 1.5 hrs later ... running out of options


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 23, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> The pancakes are simply 1/4 cup oatmeal soaked in 2/3 cup egg whites ... throw it in a pan and let it set and flip them over ... voila !! You can adjust the measurements ... my BF uses 1.5 cups egg whites and 3/4 cup oats and it works just as good.
> 
> As for the post workout meal I will just down one of the mini tins of tuna and then have my post workout meal 1.5 hrs later ... running out of options



You should make some protein brownies....I imagine they could be prep'd as chocolate pancakes as well. (protein powder,egg whites, splenda as req'd, 350* oven for 14-16 minutes)

This way you could eliminate the oats/carbs. ....you are going the Keto~esque route, no? Tuna with pickles?  Ah, you are so my kind of chick, lol.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> You should make some protein brownies....I imagine they could be prep'd as chocolate pancakes as well. (protein powder,egg whites, splenda as req'd, 350* oven for 14-16 minutes)
> 
> This way you could eliminate the oats/carbs. ....you are going the Keto~esque route, no? Tuna with pickles?  Ah, you are so my kind of chick, lol.



DM: Thanks for the suggestion on the brownies ... I just did eggs today and they were hurtin the tummy so I added some cashews and all was good. I dont like chocolate very much ... yes I know not your typical girl ... next week I will take out all the carbs if things are not progressing. Me likey dah tuna with pickles


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2010)

Wednesday, June 23 2010 

NUTRITION 
Meal One: 5 egg whites, 2 yolks, 1 slice of cheese, 5 raw unsalted cashews
Meal Two: tiny tin of tuna, 10 unsalted raw cashews
Meal Three (post workout): tin of tuna, mayo, pickles, nectaurine
Meal Four: chicken breast, spinach gomae 
Meal Five (post cardio): 2 fish filets 

WORKOUT(s) 
Afternoon Circuit
SS1: Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns: 40kg x 10 x 2 
SS1: Medium Underhand Grip Pulldowns: 37.5kg x 10 x 2
SS1: Stiff Legged Deads: 90lbs x 10 x 2
SS1: Swiss Ball Ham Curls: 15 x 2

SS2: Seated Cable Rows: 80lbs x 10 x 2
SS2: Lat Shoulder Raises: 12.5 x 10 x 2 
SS2: Lunges: 10 x 2 
SS2: One Leg Pelvic Thrust on Stepper: 40 x 2 

SS3: Prone Shoulder Press on Swiss: 5lbs x 10 x 2 
SS3: Frog Kicks (love the looks doing this one): 10 x 2 
SS3: Glut Machine: 60lbs x 16 x 2 

SS4: Cross Over Lunges with Hammer Curls: 10lbs x 18 x 2 
SS4: Alternating Speed Bicep Curls: 10lbs x 20 x 2 
SS4: Bicycle Crunches: 30 x 2

SS5: Ball Crunches: 20 x 2 
SS5: Hanging Ab Twists: 10 x 2 

Evening Cardio: TBD


----------



## Built (Jun 23, 2010)

How do you feel on this diet, J'Bo? Also, what macros does this turn into  - you might want to consider walnuts instead of cashews. More fat, less carb. More satiating too, the oil is omega-3 and polys tend to burn before they're stored. Fats that do that tend to be more satiating for some weird reason.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2010)

Built said:


> How do you feel on this diet, J'Bo? Also, what macros does this turn into  - you might want to consider walnuts instead of cashews. More fat, less carb. More satiating too, the oil is omega-3 and polys tend to burn before they're stored. Fats that do that tend to be more satiating for some weird reason.



I am feeling good on this adjustment ... no stomach upset today as I cut out the protein shake ... feeling much tighter and still have energy thanks to the mini oat portion and the piece of fruit ... I hate walnuts with a passion but can switch to almonds next week ... the cashews are very satisfying although VERY expensive! If not I will switch to hemp nut butter or seeds ... here are the macros: 1433total Cal: 170 p / 42 c / 66 f (plus 1 tbsp EFA blended oil)


----------



## Built (Jun 23, 2010)

EFA blended? What's that?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2010)

Built said:


> EFA blended? What's that?



Its Vega EFA Antioxidant Oil Blend: Features & Benefits | My Vega


----------



## Built (Jun 23, 2010)

Ah. Vegetarian Omega 3. You need fish oil hon, the vegetarian stuff won't convert worth a damn to EPA/DHA.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 23, 2010)

ahhh I miss cashews

My problem is I have no self control if they are in the house I'm always munching.

Damn with that EFA who needs fruit or berries, just drink that. 

I've started taking the digestion enzymes (don't remember the name I'll look when i get home) seems to have helped me with processing the high protein meals, I don't end up with as much bloat as I used to.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 23, 2010)

OMERTA: I take a pro-biotic with every major meal and it does help 

BUILT: What do you mean it wont convert? Are you talking about the ratio of 3:6 omegas in the oil?


----------



## Built (Jun 23, 2010)

No. You more than likely get plenty of omega 6 from your diet anyway, there's almost certainly no need to supplement with omega 6. What I'm talking about is omega 3. The vegetable source of it is ALA. It needs your body's delta 6 desaturase in order to convert it to the form usable by your body - that is to say EPA, and from EPA into DHA. 

Your body SUCKS at it. You'd need to drink cups full of ALA in order to get the 3 grams of EPA/DHA you would obtain from 10 fish oil capsules.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 24, 2010)

BUILT: I use to work for an EFA company and there is research to prove that 6's are more readily absorbed than 3's ... and vice versa ... so we might want to agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## J'Bo (Jun 24, 2010)

Dont even think of bringing that popcorn in here Mr !!


----------



## Built (Jun 24, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> BUILT: I use to work for an EFA company and there is research to prove that 6's are more readily absorbed than 3's ... and vice versa ... so we might want to agree to disagree on this one.



I'm not talking about absorption. I'm talking about metabolism. In order to USE the omega 3 your body absorbs, because we're animals, we need it to be in the right form. The enzyme that performs this conversion is delta 6 desaturase, and it converts very little ALA into EPA/DHA. 

Omega 6 is very plentiful in our diets. There's nothing wrong with supplementing with it, but you're unlikely to see much benefit from the little bit in an extra tablespoon of oil. EPA/DHA however is not at all plentiful, so supplementing with a mixed oil, even if it contained EPA/DHA, would do nothing to correct the imbalance. Furthermore, your supplement contains no EPA/DHA at all, and your body is unable to convert more than a few percent of that small amount of ALA into EPA/DHA. 

The rate of conversion from ALA to EPA/DHA is low - very low, as in 6%-9%, or even lower. Estimates vary because it depends on a few factors such as your age, your sex and your nutritional status. For example, if you consume a diet that is high in omega 6, the conversion is even lower than this 6% figure. You can read this thread for a discussion, with peer-reviewed references: Conversion of ALA in Flax Oil - Precision Nutrition Member Zone

Your mixed oil may have benefits, but you STILL aren't consuming EPA/DHA - and for that, you'll need fish oil. Three grams a day is GRAS by the American Heart Association, and you can get this from ten grams of most commercial fish oil preparations. 

There are no land plant or seed preparations which provide this usable form. 

Unless you have special information to the contrary, there's nothing to agree to disagree on.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 24, 2010)

BUILT: fair enough. I understand what your saying about metabolising the 6s versus the 3s. I will pick up some fish oil today. 


On another note how far off does everyone cut sodium before they drop water and carb or fat load now adays? I have always done a week of no sodium and then dropped water by half 2 days out then 1 day out no water after 10am and 1 liter max day of until after the show. Fat loading works best for me and I'm thinking of starting thursday instead of Wed cause I'm not 100 percent flattened out yet. Photo shoot is early (4am) on the Friday. Just want to know if there have been any new discoveries since its been 5yrs since I've done this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Built (Jun 24, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> BUILT: fair enough. I understand what your saying about metabolising the 6s versus the 3s. I will pick up some fish oil today.


Ah, cool. I figured you and I were talking about different things ie absorption vs conversion. 



J'Bo said:


> On another note how far off does everyone cut sodium before they drop water and carb or fat load now adays? I have always done a week of no sodium and then dropped water by half 2 days out then 1 day out no water after 10am and 1 liter max day of until after the show. Fat loading works best for me and I'm thinking of starting thursday instead of Wed cause I'm not 100 percent flattened out yet. Photo shoot is early (4am) on the Friday. Just want to know if there have been any new discoveries since its been 5yrs since I've done this. Thanks in advance.



Keep water very high until the day before the shoot. Keep salt in and normal until the day before the shoot. 

For your Friday shoot, you'd do a depletion workout Sunday and Monday on no carbs and drinking a gallon of ordinary tap water daily all week. 

Late Wednesday evening you'd stop adding any salt to your food (ie for any meals after, say, 9PM) but you'd keep pushing the water on high Wednesday night and for a few hours into Thursday morning, then cut it suddenly.  No water from this point forward. Suck ice cubes as if they cost fifty bucks each. 

I'll leave shitloading/fatloading up to you. How do you like to do it?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 24, 2010)

Built. Sounds good. That's typically what I do with the water minus I dropped to half on the wed. Will keep it high til thur then drop it completely. Does that also mean I start my diuretics wed night? 
What I have found works best in the past for loading is (your going to have a hay day with this one) is a cheeseburger at each major meal a day out then one in the morning. My snack meals being just chicken. Day of I have rice cakes with pb n j n cheeseburgers IF I feel like I am still flat. I've tried to stick to healthy carb ups n healthy fat loads n nothing has ever worked as well as cheeseburgers. Ok kill me now! Lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 24, 2010)

We need to change your screen name to Cheeseburgler.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 24, 2010)

Ahhh OMERTA you know me so well  LOVE IT !!


----------



## Built (Jun 24, 2010)

My money is on the Wednesday diuretic, but run it past the others. 

Mmmmm... cheeseburger shitloading!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 24, 2010)

Built said:


> My money is on the Wednesday diuretic, but run it past the others.
> 
> Mmmmm... cheeseburger shitloading!



Wednesday sounds good for the diuretic. 

Mmmm... cheeseburger shitloading as in tasty or as in "your nuts woman"?! lol


----------



## Built (Jun 24, 2010)

Tasty!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 24, 2010)

Built said:


> Tasty!!!



 I know I had a dream about them last night already YIKES !!! 
I really appreciate all your help. I will dedicate an ass photo to you. lol


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 24, 2010)

Thursday, June 24 2010 

NUTRITION
Meal One: 2/3 cup egg whites, 1/4 cup oats, 1 tbsp pb, 1 tbsp sf jam  i broke down  
Meal Two: chicken breast, cashews
Meal Three: tin of salmon 
Meal Four: tiny tin of tuna (post cardio) 
Meal Five: tin of tuna, mayo, pickles (shhh DM) 

WORKOUT(s)
Afternoon
I did sprints on the beach (be jealous) along with pushups, jump squats, speed squats, plank holds for a total of 40min
Evening Cardio
45min on bike and 25min on incline treadmill 

Dissapointing day ... can I blame it on PMS? ... damnit!! ... PB in the morning threw me off ... tomorrow is another day and I have thrown out my last protein pancake so I am not tempted to have it ... Down to 1 piece of fruit tomorrow post workout ... Cheeseburger countdown T-Minus 13 days !!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 24, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> I know I had a dream about them last night already YIKES !!!
> I really appreciate all your help. I will dedicate an ass photo to you. lol



Hey! What about me?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 24, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Hey! What about me?



What have you done for me lately ... ooooohhhh yahh  
You brought popcorn (one of my fav cheats) and donuts (mmm powdered jelly donuts) into the room and didnt share


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 24, 2010)

enough about the cheeseburgers. I'm starving and have to wait til I get home to eat. To make it worse I have 4 McDonalds on the way home that I drive right by. 

But just for you J'Bo, I'll eat one over the weekend in your honor. 

But in honesty your diet is looking good, and it must be so nice to be able to just go run on the beach, you better have enjoyed it enough for everybody.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 24, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> What have you done for me lately ... ooooohhhh yahh
> You brought popcorn (one of my fav cheats) and donuts (mmm powdered jelly donuts) into the room and didnt share









Or, more realistically....


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 24, 2010)

No DM OMERTA was more accurate ... McDonalds cheeseburgers are my thing 

EDIT for todays meals ... scrap meal five and added nuts to meal four ... heading to bed ... me tired :snore:


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 24, 2010)

Built said:


> I'm not talking about absorption. I'm talking about metabolism. In order to USE the omega 3 your body absorbs, because we're animals, we need it to be in the right form. The enzyme that performs this conversion is delta 6 desaturase, and it converts very little ALA into EPA/DHA.
> 
> Omega 6 is very plentiful in our diets. There's nothing wrong with supplementing with it, but you're unlikely to see much benefit from the little bit in an extra tablespoon of oil. EPA/DHA however is not at all plentiful, so supplementing with a mixed oil, even if it contained EPA/DHA, would do nothing to correct the imbalance. Furthermore, your supplement contains no EPA/DHA at all, and your body is unable to convert more than a few percent of that small amount of ALA into EPA/DHA.
> 
> ...


In reference to this, cod liver oil (3 tsp daily for me) is supposed to help those on AAS, although I dont remember how. Plus it is concentrated more so than regular fish oil. Might want to give it a shot.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 25, 2010)

Shitty night last night ... up until 2ish am ... feeling messed up this morning ... emotions are all over the place ... ugh


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 25, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> Shitty night last night ... up until 2ish am ... feeling messed up this morning ... emotions are all over the place ... ugh


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 25, 2010)

DaMayor said:


>



Arent you funny !! 

Friday, June 25 2010 
NUTRITION 
Meal One: 5 egg whites, 2 yolks, 2 slices of cheese, ketchup
Meal Two:


----------



## DOMS (Jun 25, 2010)

I think I have more respect for someone that can control their diet than someone that can squat double their bodyweight.

Great job!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 25, 2010)

DaMayor said:


>





DOMS said:


> I think I have more respect for someone that can control their diet than someone that can squat double their bodyweight.
> 
> Great job!



Thanks that means alot to me


----------



## davegmb (Jun 25, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> Thursday, June 24 2010
> 
> NUTRITION
> Meal One: 2/3 cup egg whites, 1/4 cup oats, 1 tbsp pb, 1 tbsp sf jam  i broke down
> ...


 
The last time i probably sprinted, was to the bathroom after eating some rather fast digesting spicy food!!!!!!!! did feel it my hamstrings the next day though lol. 
If only i had a beach to practise my sprints on, maybe i would have been faster and made it in time


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 25, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> Friday, June 25 2010
> NUTRITION
> Meal One: 5 egg whites, 2 yolks, 2 slices of cheese, ketchup
> Meal Two (post workout): tiny tin of tuna and a nectaurine
> ...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 25, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I think I have more respect for someone that can control their diet than someone that can squat double their bodyweight.
> 
> Great job!


True dat!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 25, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> J'Bo said:
> 
> 
> > Friday, June 25 2010
> ...


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 25, 2010)

I'd like to thank pb for getting me to where I am today. Oh and McDonalds cheeseburgers n all dressed lays for my cheat meals. Oh and my non-food supporters too  

Eye on the prize! Pro card is mine in April. These photos from the shoot on the 9th will be to promote me and the business. Woot woot!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 25, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I think I have more respect for someone that can control their diet than someone that can squat double their bodyweight.
> 
> Great job!


Once you hit the zone, it becomes second nature. I have to drop 9 lbs in under 3 weeks doing PSMF. Cheating doesnt occur and the foods I want or crave, I put them in my phone and just keep it there. When I feel a craving, I tough the vein in my shoulder and hamstring and say-it isnt worth it...and it passes.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 25, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> Shitty night last night ... up until 2ish am ... feeling messed up this morning ... emotions are all over the place ... ugh


 
Hope tonight goes better.

Have a great weekend, stick with it. Your going great.


----------



## Built (Jun 25, 2010)

You really are doing great. You've already got the whole board pulling for you.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 26, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Hope tonight goes better.
> 
> Have a great weekend, stick with it. Your going great.



Thanks O. If other areas in my life were going as good as my dieting and training was ... I would be free!! Oh well sometimes you cannot have it all. 



Built said:


> You really are doing great. You've already got the whole board pulling for you.



Thanks B!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2010)

Built said:


> You really are doing great. You've already got the whole board pulling for you.



rah rah rah.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Once you hit the zone, it becomes second nature. I have to drop 9 lbs in under 3 weeks doing PSMF. Cheating doesnt occur and the foods I want or crave, I put them in my phone and just keep it there. When I feel a craving, I tough the vein in my shoulder and hamstring and say-it isnt worth it...and it passes.



That's just it, getting into that zone is hard.  You and J'Bo can do it, but there are many others, myself included, who haven't.   I've been trying, but I'm not there yet.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2010)

DOMS said:


> That's just it, getting into that zone is hard.  You and J'Bo can do it, but there are many others, myself included, who haven't.   I've been trying, but I'm not there yet.



J'Bo and I and several others say "Fuck it, I'm just doing it, no matter what." The problem is peer pressure. It is very difficult to have dinner at my mom's house and stare at the homemade lasagna, meatballs, sausage, bagioli, side dishes-especially her stuffed mushrooms and artichokes, and just say no thank you. It sucks. But, the moment of happiness just isnt worth it. She and I discovered that.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 26, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> J'Bo and I and several others say "Fuck it, I'm just doing it, no matter what." The problem is peer pressure. It is very difficult to have dinner at my mom's house and stare at the homemade lasagna, meatballs, sausage, bagioli, side dishes-especially her stuffed mushrooms and artichokes, and just say no thank you. It sucks. But, the moment of happiness just isnt worth it. She and I discovered that.



DOMS: there is no difference between you and I or you and Juggs ... I find that when you start to feel the changes from sticking to the "diet" it far out weighs the taste of non program food ... in my company we start looking at your food habits and why you eat the foods you do and how your eating habits are dictating how you look ... if your eating purely for taste then its tough at first BUT when you start eating to fuel your body and do not reward yourself with food or use food as an emotional stress/boredom reliever then its gets easier ... stick with us and we can help you along the way  

JUGS: my motto's are ... BALLS TO THE WALLS and EYE ON THE PRIZE ... eating shit food makes me feel like crap and effects all other training aspects ... I have trained myself and my brain to only enjoy what I call "purposeful food" ... with that being said I do eat crap food once in a while BUT i do it with a purpose ... most of the time ... for me peer pressure has never been an issue because i have always been a rebel and like to prove a point ... you look the way you do because of what you put in your mouth


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2010)

That's very true on both points. I dont look at food as pure pleasure anymore. I've found ways to make it more enjoyable, such as my recipe for grilled chicken and WF pancake syrup and mustard (think honey mustard). Last night was a protein craze at 1 lb of shrimp-but it did the job of getting my protein in and it was also enjoyable. I enjoy crap foods as much the next person, but my body asks me, "WTF are you doing??" and reacts harshly. Everyone of my clients who sticks to it will feel that same way. They like it, and it inspires them.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 26, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> That's very true on both points. I dont look at food as pure pleasure anymore. I've found ways to make it more enjoyable, such as my recipe for grilled chicken and WF pancake syrup and mustard (think honey mustard). Last night was a protein craze at 1 lb of shrimp-but it did the job of getting my protein in and it was also enjoyable. I enjoy crap foods as much the next person, but my body asks me, "WTF are you doing??" and reacts harshly. Everyone of my clients who sticks to it will feel that same way. They like it, and it inspires them.



Speaking of your recipe for the Faux Honey Mustard chicken ... my breasts are marinating in the fridge as we speak and I cannot wait to grill them up in a few hours !!! I will have to give you credit when I cook them up at my Fit Camp in August ... I have a feeling that they may be on the menu !! As for the body reacting to the "cheat" foods ... it does happen to everyone ... good to re-visit that place every once in a while to remind yourself how "cheat" foods just arent made for our power houses


----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> DOMS: there is no difference between you and I or you and Juggs ... I find that when you start to feel the changes from sticking to the "diet" it far out weighs the taste of non program food ... in my company we start looking at your food habits and why you eat the foods you do and how your eating habits are dictating how you look ... if your eating purely for taste then its tough at first BUT when you start eating to fuel your body and do not reward yourself with food or use food as an emotional stress/boredom reliever then its gets easier ... stick with us and we can help you along the way



Thanks for the encouragement J'Bo!

I wish it was any of that.  My problems with food are deep seated in my childhood.  I grew up homeless in Los Angeles.  It was common for me to go without food for up to a day and a half until I was 12 or 13 years old.  Yeah, that's a weak excuse, but it is what it is.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 26, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Thanks for the encouragement J'Bo!
> 
> I wish it was any of that.  My problems with food are deep seated in my childhood.  I grew up homeless in Los Angeles.  It was common for me to go without food for up to a day and a half until I was 12 or 13 years old.  Yeah, that's a weak excuse, but it is what it is.



That is tough to overcome BUT your in a different place and time now and slowly you will retrain your mind and body into allowing yourself to eat more frequently. I will be watching out for you in your journal


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 26, 2010)

Both you and Juggs are truly inspirational.  Go kick some ass!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 26, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Both you and Juggs are truly inspirational.  Go kick some ass!



Ahhh your sweet


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 26, 2010)

Saturday, June 26 2010 (13 days out) 
*wanted to write a bunch of feelings down here BUT I will refrain as I am grumpier than the grumpy of grumps ... oh lovely ... chin up and eye on the prize ... it will pass ... thats my self talk and reassurance  

Meal One: 2/3 cup egg whites, 1/4 cup oatmeal, 1 tbsp pb, 1 tbsp sf jam 
Meal Two: chicken breast, veggie stir fry, ranch dressing
Meal Three: man eater on alert for unsuspecting male to kill and bbq ... ok got that off my chest ... back to business ... tin of tuna, new tangy pickles which taste like shit, mayo, cashews to finish those babies off
Meal Four: 2 basa filets with cocktail sauce 
Meal Five: Chicken a la JUGS plus some cucumbers

WORKOUT
Today is my day off and I am screaming to get to the gym and antsy ... trying my best to not workout ... dont know if it will last though ... might kill someone so perhaps a run in the rain would be a good idea for this over hormoned chica ... counting down the hours until i can go to the gym tomorrow to lift until my veins go pop pop!!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2010)

J'Bo bumaye! J'Bo bumaye! J'Bo bumaye! J'Bo bumaye!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Thanks for the encouragement J'Bo!
> 
> I wish it was any of that.  My problems with food are deep seated in my childhood.  I grew up homeless in Los Angeles.  It was common for me to go without food for up to a day and a half until I was 12 or 13 years old.  Yeah, that's a weak excuse, but it is what it is.








YouTube Video


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 26, 2010)

JUGs = awesome  

Well I held off of training today and made it through the day without harming anyone! Woot Woot !! Training tomorrow ... me gonna throw some weights around


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 27, 2010)

Sunday, June 27 2010 

First of all where the heck did the edit button go? It use to be so easy to start typing out your meals and then update them on the same post later on in the day. Hmmm. 

Anyways. Good spirits today and PUMPED about all the little details coming together. I am an organizing freak and the photographers love it! Got all the dirty details figured out last night. Makeup artist coming to the shoot with us to do touch ups. Have to be there at 330am then heading to location for 5am. All poses, ideas, outfits, etc have been sorted and now its just working this diet and training as hard as I can this week. ITS GO TIME !! 

Meal One: protein pancake .. didnt even want the pb or carbs today .. huh go figure!
Meal Two: tiny tin of tuna and almonds 
Meal Three (post workout): inside round steak and stir fry veggies 
Meal Four: chicken breast and almonds 
Meal Five (post cardio): tin of tuna with mayo and cucs with vinegar 
*Well this is going to be a similar program for the next week other than meal one so dont get bored  my condiments will be my excitement !!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 28, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> Saturday, June 26 2010 (13 days out)
> 
> 
> WORKOUT
> Today is my day off and I am screaming to get to the gym and antsy ... trying my best to not workout ... dont know if it will last though ... might kill someone so perhaps a run in the rain would be a good idea for this over hormoned chica ... counting down the hours until i can go to the gym tomorrow to lift until my veins go pop pop!!


 
You need to get some ultra violent video games. 

for mindless violence that gets your mind off everything I reccomend Grand Theft Auto IV.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 28, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> Sunday, June 27 2010
> 
> 
> Meal One: protein pancake


 
I thought you said you finished these last week.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 29, 2010)

O:  promise they are all gone now :angel:

MONDAY, June 28 2010 (12 more days !!!) 

NUTRITION
Meal One: 3 egg whites, 2 whole eggs, 2 slices of cheese
Meal Two (post workout): tiny tin of tuna and almonds
Meal Three: chicken breast and cucumber salad (mmmm) 
Meal Four (post cardio): steak salad with salsa and ranch

Water intake: 4.5 liters
*was a bit off on meals and bonked hard after my morning workout ... fell asleep in the drs waiting room. lol. 

WORKOUT(s)  
Afternoon: Legs 
SS1: skipping: 1 min x 2 
SS1: single leg db deads: 15lbs x 8 x 2
SS1: jump squats: 10 x 2

SS2: skipping: 1 min x 2 
SS2: standing leg extensions: 10 x 2 
SS2: wall sits: 1 min x 2 

SS3: skipping: 1 min x 2 
SS3: bb stiff deads: 80lbs plus bar x 10 x 2 
SS3: deep squat plyos: 10 x 2

bench stepups: 40 x 2 

SS4: plie deep squat pulses: 10 x 2 
SS4: single leg raised pelvic thrusts: 10 x 2 

*wow i was shakin and tired by the end of the workout ... legs=done ... but good!!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 29, 2010)

Skipping...I skipped once and got bored..so I skipped it...


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 29, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Skipping...I skipped once and got bored..so I skipped it...



I got the skipping from boxing ... I love it because I can do it so well. lol ... second reason I like it is because no one else in the gym does it so its kinda my trade-mark there ... yep i am a show-off . lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 29, 2010)

Why do I picture J'Bo skipping around the gym like a little kid smiling and whistling a little tune just in her own little world during those sets?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 29, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> I got the skipping from boxing ... I love it because I can do it so well. lol ... second reason I like it is because no one else in the gym does it so its kinda my trade-mark there ... yep i am a show-off . lol



Stripping works better to show off....just sayin.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 29, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Why do I picture J'Bo skipping around the gym like a little kid smiling and whistling a little tune just in her own little world during those sets?



Umm were you watching me??!!  Yah and sometimes I throw in some tricks for shits and giggles  



juggernaut said:


> Stripping works better to show off....just sayin.



Thanks JUGs ... been there ... tried that once when I was drunk lol ... wont even do it for my BF until the new JUGs come


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 29, 2010)

skipping + JUGS =  <-- sensory overload and as a result everybody at the gym will be: with and 

Ok so sue me for smiley overload.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 29, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> Thanks JUGs ... been there ... tried that once when I was drunk lol ... wont even do it for my BF until the new JUGs come


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 29, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> Thanks JUGs ... been there ... tried that once when I was drunk lol ...


 
I know, I know...and I still feel _terrible_ for not having given you more than that five dollar bill.....I just didn't want to break the hundred.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 29, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> skipping + JUGS =  <-- sensory overload and as a result everybody at the gym will be: with and
> 
> Ok so sue me for smiley overload.



Did you just have an attack there?! lol LORDY you mention stripping and my journal is on fire !! You guys are too easy. lol



juggernaut said:


>



You asked 



DaMayor said:


> I know, I know...and I still feel _terrible_ for not having given you more than that five dollar bill.....I just didn't want to break the hundred.



A 5 is better than the coins you were throwing at me the day before !! MEANY!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 29, 2010)

I was talking about everybody at your gym since you like to show off. 

yeah that's it,


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 29, 2010)

O: oh I see ... silly me  

TUESDAY, June 30 2010 

NUTRITION
Meal One: 5 egg whites, 2 yolks, 2 slices of cheese, cats-up!! (just trying to be creative to make things sound more exciting)
Meal Two (post workout): tiny tin of tuna and almonds
Meal Three: tin of tuna, mayo, and pickles 
Meal Four: ground turkey/chicken, lettuce, salsa/ranch 
Meal Five (post cardio): lean ground beef and some veggeronious's (just seeing if anyone is actually reading this) 

*well this will offically be the last day of no carbs until next Monday .. i know alot of people wont agree with me on this move BUT i know my body and can tell when things are just not working for me .. on this program i am having to have 2 naps a day and cannot focus worth shit .. i am going back to my old approach as i will be able to have more energy to pump out a morning and evening cardio session and my weights .. its what my body is telling me to do .. the last few times i competed my trainer also had me try carb depleting and it never worked for me and my body didnt respond like it does with higher carbs .. so i will have a piece of fruit post weights in the afternoon and then my next meal will have a sweet potato 

WORKOUT(s) 
I did shoulders today but if you asked me to remember what the heck I did I would say "???" I was too out of it to even remember where the hell the gym was .. not kidding .. I also brought my empty gym bag into the gym .. got undressed in the changing room and looked in the bag and had nothing to put on .. got dressed again .. went out to the car and got my stuff .. then when i was driving home i got lost .. yep in my own neighborhood .. stopped the car and got out and sat on the curb for a few seconds .. figured i would write today off and just laugh about it .. did cardio this evening and watched wipeout which makes me laugh out loud so hard people look at me .. its my favorite time to do cardio .. who the heck can not laugh at that show !!?? 

tomorrow marks day one of morning cardio on am empty tummy then afternoon weights and evening cardio .. no i am not a cardio queen BUT this is only a 7 week lean down and i have not dieted down for 7 bloody years so i am trying a different approach with more cardio .. for my competition in 42 weeks i will NOT be doing this .. its just a different approach i am taking now considering where i started. 

ok enough blabbering .. time for some shut eye. night night.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 29, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> veggeronious's


what kind of goop might this be?



J'Bo said:


> my body didnt respond like it does with higher carbs .. so i will have a piece of fruit post weights in the afternoon and then my next meal will have a sweet potato


 
that isn't high carb, I'd consider it strategic carb loading. 

I was expecting when I read high carb to hear more talk of* Cheeseburgers *



J'Bo said:


> WORKOUT(s)
> I did shoulders today but if you asked me to remember what the heck I did I would say "???" I was too out of it to even remember where the hell the gym was .. not kidding .. I also brought my empty gym bag into the gym .. got undressed in the changing room and looked in the bag and had nothing to put on .. got dressed again .. went out to the car and got my stuff .. then when i was driving home i got lost .. yep in my own neighborhood .. stopped the car and got out and sat on the curb for a few seconds .. figured i would write today off and just laugh about it .. did cardio this evening and watched wipeout which makes me laugh out loud so hard people look at me .. its my favorite time to do cardio .. who the heck can not laugh at that show !!??


Awesome show  and talk about a weird day. And I think I'm losing it when I go to the front office and forget why I walked up front. 

Get some rest Cheeseburgler. Tomorrow can only be better.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 30, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> what kind of goop might this be?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The veggeronious's were a variety of yummy veggies picked from the local grocery store. lol. Nothing exciting. Yawn! 

Thanks I think its pretty strategic too  
Sweet pots are baking in the oven as we speak ... mmmmm goody!! 

Today has started off wicked already !! 645am cardio was nice and sweaty  Now beach time with my lover then weights then nap with lover then cardio!! Woot Woot !!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2010)

DG, imagine her stripping and skipping????


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 30, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Jbo.....stripping.....Huh??
> My poor bank acount would be empty!



LMAO you show up at just the right times dont you! 



juggernaut said:


> DG, imagine her stripping and skipping????



Oh goodness!!!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 30, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Jbo.....stripping.....Huh??
> My poor bank acount would be empty!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 30, 2010)

How is it that my journal is dead quiet until the word stripping is mentioned. 

*j'bo rolls her eyes*


----------



## Arnold (Jun 30, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> How is it that my journal is dead quiet until the word stripping is mentioned.
> 
> *j'bo rolls her eyes*



it's all men think about (naked women and sex), come on you know that.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> How is it that my journal is dead quiet until the word stripping is mentioned.
> 
> *j'bo rolls her eyes*



because youre a girl....duh. (chris rolls his eyes)


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 30, 2010)

it might be quiet but it doesn't mean only the noisy ones are here rooting for you.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2010)

'm rooting....woohooo six boom-ba JBo JBo rah rah rah....


See?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 30, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> because youre a girl....duh. (chris rolls his eyes)



Great .. so thats all it is! lol



Little Wing said:


> it might be quiet but it doesn't mean only the noisy ones are here rooting for you.



Your a sweetheart  



juggernaut said:


> 'm rooting....woohooo six boom-ba JBo JBo rah rah rah....
> See?



Yes I see and I appreciate it JUGs! 



dg806 said:


> I'm just happy you are back!



Ahh thanks DG


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 30, 2010)

on to the deets (much more exciting than the past few days) .. 

WEDNESDAY, June 30 2010 (9 mother effin days .. booo yahhh) 

NUTRITION
Meal One: 5 egg whites, 2 yolks, 2 slices of cheese, ketchup squirt for pleasure 
Meal Two: tin of tuna, mayo, celery, almonds 
Meal Three (post workout): tiny tin of tuna and blueberries (let the Gods sing because I actually got out of the car and did a jig i was so happy to eat these) 
Meal Four: steak, sweet potato (ummm can you say orgasmic?) 
Meal Five (post cardio): ground chicken/turkey and vegetables proper 

*WOW what a difference a piece of fruit and a few pieces of baked sweet potatoes make .. energy galore .. body feels great .. moods improved .. focus is back .. determination is at an all time high !! Woot Woot !! 

For my acceptance speech I would like to thank that plump little blueberrie that was so sweet in my mouth, the ever so perfectly baked sweet potato that melted in my mouth, and the sweet taste of a little bit of liquid energy i like to call clen. lmao. .. oh and all you buggers for listening to me and supporting me  

WORKOUT(s) (no trouble remembering what i pushed today) 
AM Cardio - I forgot how great it felt to get up at the crack of dawn, throw on some workout clothes half asleep, take some liquid energy, and wake up at the gym pedalling your heart out while listening to the morning news ... well ok not the last bit cause i hate the news but foodtv will do for a little rated R (restricted) food porn. 

Afternoon Weights - Mmmm bicep vein and shoulder veins were popping out all over the bloody place ... freaky deaky my likey wikey !! 
SS1: pendulum lunges with hammer curls: 10lbs x 20 x 2
SS1: see my biceps db curls (dont ask): 15lbs x 20 x 2 

SS2: bench dips (crazy ass tricep definition): 20 / 15 
SS2: close grip pushups (oh chest veins are not attactive on females): 12 / 10 

SS3: bb bicep curls: 30lbs x 15 x 2 
SS3: low cable single arm bicep curls: 17kgs x 10 x 2 

SS4: rope pulldowns: 22.5kg x 10 x 2 
SS4: overhead cable tricep extensions: 22.5kg x 10 x 2 

ABS a la Tony from P90X .. BRING IT !! 

Evening Cardio: TBD 

As you can tell I am in wicked spirits. Started iron supplements this morning as I am bruising up quite a bit and so I want to make sure its not my iron again. Tan is right on, nails are done, having a good hair day today, feeling wicked !!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 30, 2010)

Evening cardio consisted of : 30min on the bike with my coffee .. sweating my ass off .. literally  .. then hopped on the tread to do high incline for another 30min ... had to hold my pants up because they were too big and falling off .. had to pee 3 times during the workout which was bloody annoying .. i am sure that i went pee about 20 times today .. 5 liters was no issues getting down .. cramping up quite a bit today so i am going to have to get some potessium in me tomorrow thats for sure .. dats the scoop for today !!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2010)

Include some calcium and magnesium with that.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 1, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Include some calcium and magnesium with that.



Gotcha ... WOW what a tough night ... legs were falling asleep all night even with a time released high doseage of potassium. 

Today will be filled with naps and movies in between the three gym sessions thats for sure. Sigh. 

Happy Canada Day ... rainy and cloudy AGAIN ... really getting on my nerves and mood here !!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2010)

I came home from work to feed my dog and bamm nap time! High carbing naps are the greatest! Oh well, back to work!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 1, 2010)

THURSDAY, 1 July (happy Canada day) 

NUTRITION (working like a charm I tell you) 
Meal One: Same old eggs with cheese and ketchup until Monday 
Meal Two: Tiny tin of tuna with yummy blueberries
Meal Three: Steak and sweet potatoes 
Meal Four: Tin of Tuna with mayo and almonds 
Meal Five: Ground Chicken/Turkey salad with dressing 

WORKOUT(s) 
AM cardio on empty tummy ... bike 

Afternoon Weights (back) 
SS1: single arm bent over cable rows (love them): 22.5kg x 12 x 2 
SS1: cable reverse flys: 12.5kg x 8 x 2 
SS2: straight arm cable pressdowns (lovem even more): 37.5kg x 10 x 2
SS2: seated wide cable rows: 42.5kg x 15 x 2 
SS3: cable lat pulldowns: 65kg x 10 x 2 
SS3: close grip overhand pulldowns: 65kg x 10 x 2 
SS4: weighted cobras: 15lbs x 8 x 2
SS4: superman pulses: 10 x 2 
*I have NEVER lifted these weights before .. those sweet potatoes must be magical because this was one crazy workout .. in fact I was so vascular and looked so freaky I couldnt resist pumping out a few bi and tri exercises to freak people out .. kinda freaked me out too though .. lol 

What ever I am doing I am NOT stopping because over the past few days my body has taken a huge turn for the better. If feeling like a run down bus looks this good ... I will take it. lol. I am siting here typing and my bicep vein is throbbing and my arms and shoulders are SUPER tight .. my legs are feeling alot tighter and I think that they may come in just fine .. I am happy to say that I AM READY !! I didnt think I would get here but I am responding well to everything I am doing .. this is the shortest diet down (8wks) I have ever done so it was scary for me because I accept only the best and never settle for less. I cannot wait to see what another 7 days does to my physique and once I drop my water I am actually a little scared that I might be too lean! Going with it though 

Ok shower/movie/eat/nap/cardio/eat/sleep/ repeat !!


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 1, 2010)

Pics...or it didn't happen.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 1, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> THURSDAY, 1 July (happy Canada day)
> 
> NUTRITION (working like a charm I tell you)
> Meal One: Same old eggs with cheese and ketchup until Monday
> ...


Awesome Jen!  Sounds like you are right on track!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 1, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Pics...or it didn't happen.



Pics of the veins? Tomorrow I will take a few just for you  



JerseyDevil said:


> Awesome Jen!  Sounds like you are right on track!



Thanks JD I feel like I am finally on track and excited about it .. body has changed since I dieted down last .. doesnt come off like it use to when I was a young chick


----------



## DOMS (Jul 1, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> THURSDAY, 1 July (happy Canada day)
> 
> NUTRITION (working like a charm I tell you)
> Meal One: Same old eggs with cheese and ketchup until Monday
> ...



<nerd mode>Oh crap, she's going Super Saiyan 4!</nerd mode>

See, this is awesome.  You've got every aspect of weight training down.  That it what I'm working for.  You're incredible!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 2, 2010)

DOMS: thanks. 

Well not a good night last night and I am slightly DEVASTATED!! Photo shoot might have to be cancelled ... long story ... too upset to even talk about it ... trying to figure out if I can pull it off on my own but its an expense I wasnt prepared for ... I am so waiting for this "easy train" to come by because the past 5 years have been filled with so many bumps and turns that my tires are wearing out FAST !!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 2, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> I am so waiting for this "easy train" to come by because the past 5 years have been filled with so many bumps and turns that my tires are wearing out FAST !!


 
That's why I play the lottery every week. 

Sorry to hear you had another bad night. Hope your doing better today.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 2, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> DOMS: thanks.
> 
> Well not a good night last night and I am slightly DEVASTATED!! Photo shoot might have to be cancelled ... long story ... too upset to even talk about it ... trying to figure out if I can pull it off on my own but its an expense I wasnt prepared for ... I am so waiting for this "easy train" to come by because the past 5 years have been filled with so many bumps and turns that my tires are wearing out FAST !!



care to explain what happened?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 2, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> care to explain what happened?



Dont want to air my dirty laundry .. lets just say I am trying to find a way to make it happen.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 3, 2010)

FRIDAY, 2 July 2010 

Tough day thats for sure and all the stress is making me hold water like a water buffalo. 
Onwards. 

NUTRITION
Meal One: felt sick to my stomach over the night before so couldnt finish the meal 
Meal Two: finished meal one 
Meal Three: steak and sweet potatos
Meal Four: ground turkey/chicken salad 
Meal Five: ate this super late while out with the girls ... beets and grilled chicken 

WORKOUT(s)
-Leg day and felt good cause I was angry and pushed hard however the gym was filled with rage .. I suppose everyone was having an off day. 
-Had a 1 hr walk outside in the 32 degree weather with 50% humidity to sweat my butt off. 

On a good note I tried on all of my photo shoot outfits and was very happy on how they looked .. in fact I might have to take in a few suits cause they are looking kind of big.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 4, 2010)

Well I am BACK !! This weekend was tough BUT I managed to work with the photographer and come up with a compromise on the photo shoot so I am DOING IT again !!! WOOT WOOT !! Back in the saddle baby and I didnt slip on the diet or training once throughout all the stress. Pretty proud of myself. In fact I was crying my eyes out with sunglasses on in the grocery store ... had to get my food regardless of what was going on ... that was a sight for sore/red eyes ... but I am so focus on the shoot that NOTHING will get in my way! 

I am too exhausted to type out my food for the day but it was pretty darn close to what I have typed up above so your not missing much. Tonight is my last sodium meal and I am loving every minute of it. Monday - Wednesday is carb depleting and Thursday afternoon is the beginning of cheeseburger heaven! Water is consistently at 5L and Thursday morning no more ... eww thats the toughest part for me. I am debating when to start my diuretics ... Wednesday morning or evening? I am thinking Wednesday morning?? 

Well I am brain dead after two hours of cardio today and a sweat session at the beach .. So its off to watch a movie and head to bed. Thanks for all of the support peeps


----------



## Built (Jul 4, 2010)

Why are you dropping salt so far out, J'Bo? Your body will figure this part out within days, and compensate.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 4, 2010)

Built said:


> Why are you dropping salt so far out, J'Bo? Your body will figure this part out within days, and compensate.



Really? Everyone I know .. including myself has always dropped salt on a monday for a friday .. then drop water on the thursday .. since i will have a ton of salt in the loading on thursday wont dropping salt on wed be too late?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 4, 2010)

This was the plan Built .. what are your thoughts? 
Water: 5L until Thursday at 9am and drop until after the shoot 
Sodium: loading now and dropping monday,tue,wed
Depleting: Monday - Thursday morning
Loading: Thursday noon - Shoot ("craploading" as you call it lol) 
Diuertics: Wednesday afternoon? morning? until morning of the shoot 
Training: 2xcardio plus weights mon-wed rest thur (was doing it up until wed to push water through once i start the diuretics) 
Supplements: cut out wed


----------



## Built (Jul 4, 2010)

No. The successful peak-weeks I've seen, the athlete only dropped salt on Friday for a Saturday show. Water is ass-high right up to mid-day Friday, then suddenly CUT. 

I'm sure there are a lot of ways to do it, but when you drop salt, your body does what it can within short order to prevent your body from dropping any more salt. 

TMUSCLE.com | Shredded in 6 Days Follow this guideline - it's the best I've ever seen. Note that Thibaudeau doesn't recommend dropping salt at all, other than offering you can stop salting your food as you ordinarily do for a couple of days before The Day, but that's it.


----------



## Built (Jul 4, 2010)

Thib also cautions against sodium loading.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks again B. 
I will read it up. 
As for loading really I am just seasoning things with it as I usually do but nothing major. 
I typically use mrs.dash etc to season but over the past week I used things with salt in it.


----------



## Built (Jul 4, 2010)

Ah, gotcha. I started salting my food more when I started lifting weights about ten years ago - I didn't like salt, I had to get used to the taste but it helps your muscles work better. I'd continue to salt normally until at least Wednesday or Thursday if your shoot is on Saturday.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 4, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> Well I am BACK !! This weekend was tough BUT I managed to work with the photographer and come up with a compromise on the photo shoot so I am DOING IT again !!! WOOT WOOT !! Back in the saddle baby and I didnt slip on the diet or training once throughout all the stress. Pretty proud of myself. In fact I was crying my eyes out with sunglasses on in the grocery store ... had to get my food regardless of what was going on ... that was a sight for sore/red eyes ... but I am so focus on the shoot that NOTHING will get in my way!
> 
> I am too exhausted to type out my food for the day but it was pretty darn close to what I have typed up above so your not missing much. Tonight is my last sodium meal and I am loving every minute of it. Monday - Wednesday is carb depleting and Thursday afternoon is the beginning of cheeseburger heaven! Water is consistently at 5L and Thursday morning no more ... eww thats the toughest part for me. I am debating when to start my diuretics ... Wednesday morning or evening? I am thinking Wednesday morning??
> 
> Well I am brain dead after two hours of cardio today and a sweat session at the beach .. So its off to watch a movie and head to bed. Thanks for all of the support peeps


 We are rooting for you Jen!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 4, 2010)

Built said:


> Ah, gotcha. I started salting my food more when I started lifting weights about ten years ago - I didn't like salt, I had to get used to the taste but it helps your muscles work better. I'd continue to salt normally until at least Wednesday or Thursday if your shoot is on Saturday.



Sounds good .. shoot is on Friday so I will salt normally tomorrow and then cut Tuesday. 



JerseyDevil said:


> We are rooting for you Jen!



Thanks JD


----------



## Built (Jul 4, 2010)

Note - no need to use distilled water or anything like that, just stop adding extra salt and that's it.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 4, 2010)

WOW Built thats a great link! I am going to follow that to a tee BUT I will start my water tight Wednesday afternoon before my workout.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 4, 2010)

Built said:


> Note - no need to use distilled water or anything like that, just stop adding extra salt and that's it.



Gotcha. Would you cut out crystal light in the water?


----------



## Built (Jul 4, 2010)

Probably, for most of the water. Keep a litre of crystal lite going with the flavour, for a sip from time to time but I'm nervous about drinking THAT much pink chemical water, yanno?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 4, 2010)

Built said:


> Probably, for most of the water. Keep a litre of crystal lite going with the flavour, for a sip from time to time but I'm nervous about drinking THAT much pink chemical water, yanno?



I had to add the crystal light last week when I upped things to 5 liters cause I just wasnt able to get it all down. I am diluting it quite a bit but I am nervous about it causing me to hold water. 

**j'bo takes her last sip of crystal light and has her last sugar free candy until next week**


----------



## Built (Jul 4, 2010)

Go ahead and have some crystal light - just don't use it for ALL your water, is all.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 5, 2010)

*MONDAY, July 5 2010 - game plan 
*
The game plan for today is to keep it simple .. Carb deplete with sodium .. 5L of water with minimal Crystal Light .. Full Body workout at the gym with evening cardio .. Same supplements .. EYE on THE PRIZE !! 

_NUTRITION_
Meal One: 2 whole eggs, 3 egg whites, 1 slice of cheese, ketchup
Meal Two (post workout): Tiny Tin of Tuna and almonds 
Meal Three: Steak and peppers 
Meal Four: Chicken Breast and ranch with cucumber salad
Meal Five: Tuna and mayo with cucumber salad 

_WORKOUT(s)_
- Full body, high rep workout 
- 1 hour of cardio this evening


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 5, 2010)

Well 6L down today .. I actually just texted my girlfriend who is a nurse and asked her if she knew how to put in a cathetor so I wouldnt have to go pee every 2 min .. Had to stop at 2 donut shops on my way home from the gym (25min drive) cause I wasnt going to be able to hold it .. Good news is that when I got home I saw 2 veins running through my abs .. shoulders and everything else is flattening out .. day one of three carb depletion successfully completed .. tomorrow is sodium drop and my wonderful grams boiled my chicken boobs for me .. she is the pro and they taste soooo good .. heaven .. only a few more days and I have NEVER been this lean in my life and I use to diet for alot longer than this .. I have a few little friends to thank for getting me here .. along with some hard work of course  

DAY 2 BRING IT !!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 6, 2010)

boiled boobs do NOT taste good. It's foul. Someone lied to you!


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 6, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> boiled boobs do NOT taste good. It's foul. Someone lied to you!



Depends on the fat content.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 6, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> boiled boobs do NOT taste good. It's foul. Someone lied to you!



Well you NEVER tried how my grams makes them ... seriously better than any chicken I have ever had ... note this might be my carb depleted brain talking.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 6, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> Well you NEVER tried how my grams makes them ... seriously better than any chicken I have ever had ... note this might be my carb depleted brain talking.



yeah same here; my keto pancakes taste JUST like buttermilk pancakes....BULLLLLLLshit!


----------



## FMJ (Jul 6, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> Well you NEVER tried how my grams makes them ... seriously better than any chicken I have ever had ... note this might be my carb depleted brain talking.


 
I dunno... theres somethin' about using the words Boobs and Grams in the same sentence that really creeps me out.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 6, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> yeah same here; my keto pancakes taste JUST like buttermilk pancakes....BULLLLLLLshit!



Better than dry eggs for breaky so SHUT IT  



FMJ said:


> I dunno... theres somethin' about using the words Boobs and Grams in the same sentence that really creeps me out.



Yah I re-wrote that statement 4 times before I found something that didnt sound off.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 6, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> boiled boobs do NOT taste good. It's foul. Someone lied to you!



you mean "fowl" methinks.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 6, 2010)

not to sound gay but this is sort of like waiting for a great artist to unveil his latest masterpiece.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 6, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> not to sound gay but this is sort of like waiting for a great artist to unveil his latest masterpiece.



What is? Dropping water and dieting? I dont think that sounds gay .. kind of accurate in fact ... I CANNOT WAIT !!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 6, 2010)

Lets just hope this masterpiece doesnt get thrown out of the art gallery. lmao


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 6, 2010)

i'm sure you're going to look amazing. and i was referring to waiting to see your pictures, sounds like we're going to see a michelangelo piece carved in stone. unfortunately i'm more a reuben's carved in lard about now. your pics will be inspiring i'm sure of it.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 6, 2010)

Fuk fuk fuk fuk the fukin photographer just emailed me and cancelled the fukin shoot ... What the fuck!! ... Seriously can anything go right!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 6, 2010)

that sucks, what lovely work ethics he has. 

my daughter does free shoots for some people to expand her portfolio. maybe you could work something out with a local photographer? clients usually just pay minimal expenses like gas etc. 

or make calls and find someone that can fit you in for your target date?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 6, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> ... Seriously can anything go right!!!


 
You figured out that over the last years, you still remember how to lean out in a shorter time that ever. 

At least something learned is better than nothing.

Hope you talk some sense into the photographer or find another one. And nope you had a good weekend as well.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 6, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> Fuk fuk fuk fuk the fukin photographer just emailed me and cancelled the fukin shoot ... What the fuck!! ... Seriously can anything go right!!!



fuk is spelled f-u-C-k.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 6, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> that sucks, what lovely work ethics he has.
> 
> my daughter does free shoots for some people to expand her portfolio. maybe you could work something out with a local photographer? clients usually just pay minimal expenses like gas etc.
> 
> or make calls and find someone that can fit you in for your target date?



LW, who did your daughter's avatar? That thing is crazy!


----------



## FMJ (Jul 6, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> LW, who did your daughter's avatar? That thing is crazy!


 
I'll second that. Her sig too. Shit kicks ass.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 6, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> LW, who did your daughter's avatar? That thing is crazy!




she did, she uses photo and art programs to alter pics. she did that one with corel photoimpact x3


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 6, 2010)

J'Bo, is there anything we can do to help? look for photographers in that area? or just someone to kick that one's ass?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## J'Bo (Jul 6, 2010)

Ah thanks for all of the whoring .. and offers to help peeps !! 

Once again I managed to figure things out .. got a new locatin .. and a photographer .. all is back on track cause I WAS NOT GIVING UP!! Woot Woot!! 

I did get a HUGE break today too .. found all of my photoshoot outfits and they were about 90% off .. I actually did a jig in the store  

Here was todays deets! 

*NUTRITION*
Meal One: 3 egg whites and 2 whole eggs ... dry 
Meal Two: boiled chicken breast and almonds
Meal Three: tin of tuna and mayo with celery
Meal Four: chicken breast and peppers 
Meal Five: fish filet and peppers 
*looking flat and feeling depleted .. so right where i need to be .. was acting like a nut all day texting my sister and friends .. i am partly excited and other parts of me just insane from dieting lol .. most of my people said that they were writing the stupid shit i say down so that when this is over they will read it back to me so i can have a good laugh .. i feel normal .. i suppose thats a bad sign lol. 

*TRAINING*
- full body workout to deplete the muscles 
- 45min cardio on the bike 
*i was laughing because i look so skinny but feeling good 

I got some wicked outfits and cannot wait to do the shoot NOTHING WILL STOP ME !!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 7, 2010)

lets have some photos of what you look like now


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> lets have some photos of what you look like now



As in depleted photos? lol 
I sent one to my sister after day one of carb depleting entitled "send food stat"

Here it is .. was hard to take the photo from my phone .. on my own .. lol. 
Last night I was far more depleted and this morning things are even flatter .. so I am where I need to be and the LEGS ARE HERE !!! Leaner than ever before .. drop water drop 

Even the abs are flat and withdrawn other than the top blocks.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 7, 2010)

how about a full shot??


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2010)

I will try to find someone to take a pic today.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 7, 2010)

Kicking ass and taking names.

Lookin great.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Kicking ass and taking names.
> 
> Lookin great.



 Thanks !!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey J'Bo, Beyond Nutrition (my business partner and me) sponsor two figure competitors, Lisa McKeogh and Theresa "Treehouse" Evans. Have you ever heard of them?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Hey J'Bo, Beyond Nutrition (my business partner and me) sponsor two figure competitors, Lisa McKeogh and Theresa "Treehouse" Evans. Have you ever heard of them?



No I havent ever heard of them .. why you looking for a third  lol


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2010)

Ok quick update as I still have a few things to do before the shoot tomorrow. 

*NUTRITION*
-Spot on and waiting for another 1.5 hrs and then my cheeseburger extravaganza starts  
- Still pretty flat after eating the following (as per builts link recommendations) 
Meal One and Two: chicken and strawberries
Meal Thrree and Four: chicken and sweet potatoes 
Meal Five and Six: will be cheeseburgers and cherry pie filling for desert *insert dancing smilie here*

So far I am not full yet so I will alter things as needed. 

Took hot epsom salt bath last night and it worked well to soothe the drained muscles and tighten me up more. Dropped water this morning at 10am and I havent had a drop since ... because BUILT said they were $10k an ice cube  and I cannot afford it right now  Tomorrow's meals will be determined by what I look like tonight. I am almost empty as I have only peed twice today and I actually tried sucking moisture out of my sweet potato. hehe. 

I am excited and ready and the legs are ALOT tighter and very little bumps .. so you can see my butt humps when the pics come in  I AM PUMPED !!! 

Thanks to all of you for you support over the past few weeks.  

Off to shower and get the hair did !! 6am start tomorrow


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 8, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> No I havent ever heard of them .. why you looking for a third  lol


Not right now....buutttttt you never know!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 8, 2010)

Best of luck babe!  

You look great.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 8, 2010)

good luck tomorrow.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 8, 2010)

have fun


----------



## FMJ (Jul 8, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> have fun


 
Yup! Have a great time!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 8, 2010)

Have fun, and enjoy the cheeseburger.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone !! 6 cheeseburgers down and hungry for more !! lol 
I suppose this is my deluxe re-feed.
Water drop was tough and I think I owe built about 30k YIKES !! 
I woke up at 1am with the shakes and had to go outside cause I was having a panic attack. Got through it and smashed another cheeseburger and went back to bed. 
The last week program I followed was good and the cherry pie filling worked well BUT there were a few things that could have been better. I think I will use a much stronger diuretic next time and screw that water tight crapola !! The fruit was nice cause it provided some liquid for me and I think I peaked at the perfect time .. but the pics will tell. No pics yet but will post some when they come in. Thanks everyone. 

40 weeks out from competition. lol. I just cannot rest can I  
New training program and eating program to commence shortly. 
I have no idea what I will do for my eating program but I am thinking of carb cycling again. Seems to work well and I am looking to make the following changes: 
- More cap on the delts 
- Quad development 
- More gluts 
- Overall leg definition when lean 
- Thicker abs 
* I think that the rest will just be a sharpening up process during cutting down and I should be good .. BRING IT !!


----------



## FMJ (Jul 9, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> Thanks everyone !! 6 cheeseburgers down and hungry for more !! lol
> I suppose this is my deluxe re-feed.
> Water drop was tough and I think I owe built about 30k YIKES !!
> I woke up at 1am with the shakes and had to go outside cause I was having a panic attack. Got through it and smashed another cheeseburger and went back to bed.
> ...


 
 Wow! You're a machine J'Bo!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 9, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Hey J'Bo, Beyond Nutrition (my business partner and me) sponsor two figure competitors, Lisa McKeogh and Theresa "Treehouse" Evans. Have you ever heard of them?



Lisa has some great symmetry and I think I know why they call Theresa the treehouse! lol. Holy Huge batman !!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 9, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> Lisa has some great symmetry and I think I know why they call Theresa the treehouse! lol. Holy Huge batman !!



Lisa is full of great potential and she has a true heart. Theresa's strength is insane. The girl's a natty and could make a run for the O if she ever thought about crossing over.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 11, 2010)

*July 10th 2010 (40 weeks out)*

*NUTRITION - Plan of Attack*
I have decided to go back to Carb Cycling for the next 20 weeks with one of my "high carb days" being a "cheat day" until I am 20 weeks out from my competition. Over the next few weeks the plan will be solidified and I promise to share it with all of you. For now I am enjoying eating what I want, when I want .. but trust me when I say I am almost done eating like this *barf* 

*TRAINING - Plan of Attack* 
Now that I have done a "test" diet-down to see what my body looks like with lower bodyfat levels I have a good idea as to what I need to work on to sculpt the body for April 2011. Here are the things that I will be focusing on: 
- Rounder mid delts 
- More leg seperation and quad development 
- Rounder, tighter booty 
- Thicker ab plates 
So I am working on my next set of programs to target these areas and would love to hear what you all think. For the legs I will be training them twice a week. Once as a more traditional hypertrophy/heavy session and the second as a plyometric/pre-fatiguing workout. I do not intend on staying more than 10lbs out from competition weight throughout the off season and intend on doing some sprint and stair work as well. Going to make this a world class booty !!! lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 11, 2010)

World class booty? It already is! 

JD is leading the chorus.... PICS.... PICS.... PICS!

Keep in mind, I think only DaMayor, LW and yours truly in this thread, know your fitness.  The others are frothing at the mouth to see some pics.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 11, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> World class booty? It already is!
> 
> JD is leading the chorus.... PICS.... PICS.... PICS!
> 
> Keep in mind, I think only DaMayor, LW and yours truly in this thread, know your fitness.  The others are frothing at the mouth to see some pics.



Your sweet BUTT there is always room for improvements! 

I posted a few pics that my girlfriend took at the shoot .. just fooling around in between shots.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 11, 2010)

Scrap that the limit size on this forum is crappy low ... trying to alter the sizes

First one is of me taking my sheet/cover off to get ready to shoot. 
Second one is of me trying not to look at my girlfriend who was making me laugh the entire time. 
Third one is of me working the floor and trying not to bruise my entire body up!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow Jen.  You look great! Especially pic # 2.  You worked hard, and it paid off.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 11, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> World class booty? It already is!
> 
> JD is leading the chorus.... PICS.... PICS.... PICS!
> 
> Keep in mind, I think only DaMayor, LW and yours truly in this thread, know your fitness.  The others are frothing at the mouth to see some pics.





JerseyDevil said:


> Wow Jen.  You look great! Especially pic # 2.  You worked hard, and it paid off.



Thanks  The hard work starts again tomorrow !! Woot Woot !!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 11, 2010)

Anxious to see the pro pics...   Everyone here is going to be impressed when they see the snapshots    I can only imagine after the photo shoot pics.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 11, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> Scrap that the limit size on this forum is crappy low ... trying to alter the sizes
> 
> First one is of me taking my sheet/cover off to get ready to shoot.
> Second one is of me trying not to look at my girlfriend who was making me laugh the entire time.
> Third one is of me working the floor and trying not to bruise my entire body up!



I knew there was a reason I was lurking this journal. Very sexy! Very lean!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 11, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I knew there was a reason I was lurking this journal. Very sexy! Very lean!



Well hello lurker! 

The photographer is sending me a sneak peak of the pics now so I will post a few when I receive them. Very excited as a few are super cute.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 11, 2010)

First Pro Pic.


----------



## Built (Jul 11, 2010)

Damn, woman - you look SMOKIN'! (and I would kill for those legs)


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 11, 2010)

Built said:


> Damn, woman - you look SMOKIN'! (and I would kill for those legs)



WOW thanks Built thats a huge compliment coming from you ... my legs? seriously? Thats my least favorite bodypart.


----------



## Built (Jul 11, 2010)

Yes, well, I'd trade you in a heartbeat - I was fat for a long time, and the skin... <sigh> 

Seriously, you look great.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 12, 2010)

Built said:


> Yes, well, I'd trade you in a heartbeat - I was fat for a long time, and the skin... <sigh>



I know how you feel. 

If it is any consultation, you look smoking hot from the pictures in your blog.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 12, 2010)

you look fantastic. any woman would be happy to see that looking back from the mirror. 

you can post bigger pics if you host them with imageshack.


----------



## FMJ (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm with Built, J'Bo. Your legs do look awesome. 
Congrats on your progress!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone !!! Well I have been a busy bee over here. 

1. Twitter account 
2. "Jenny B Fit" facebook account
3. jenny b website 
4. blog site 

Just the start of the self promotion ... there goes the "all or nothing" side of me  I would love it if you guys would join my fan page on facebook. PM me if you want to join 

GOAL: To become the next Jillian Michaels ... but from Canada


----------



## Arnold (Jul 12, 2010)

links?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 12, 2010)

PMing all my friend contacts the links .. reason I didnt post them here is because there are a few old posts that I do not want my name linked to .. if there was a way to delete all of my history here and restart I would totally post everything. Is there a way to do that Prince?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 12, 2010)

FMJ said:


> I'm with Built, J'Bo. Your legs do look awesome.
> Congrats on your progress!


I'm with Built and FMJ... you have great legs!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow thanks. I suppose I am pretty hard on myself. I appreciate the compliments !


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 13, 2010)

Well I have figured out a way to re-invent myself and therefore I am making a come-back and J'Bo will be leaving us  Thank you all for your support. New journey is about to begin!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 13, 2010)

Gonna have to change your nickname to "blondee"  Pictues looked great.

Are you going to keep a new journal on here?


----------



## unclem (Jul 13, 2010)

j'bo you look awesome nice abs, you can tell you busted butt, great job. and built dont sell yourself short you look great as well. not meaning anything but compliments to both you ladies. great work.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 16, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> First Pro Pic.



holy shit!


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 30, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> Scrap that the limit size on this forum is crappy low ... trying to alter the sizes
> 
> First one is of me taking my sheet/cover off to get ready to shoot.
> Second one is of me trying not to look at my girlfriend who was making me laugh the entire time.
> Third one is of me working the floor and trying not to bruise my entire body up!



Hubba Freakin' Hubba!

To think my sabbatical kept me from THIS.

Hey Jen, how come we're all aging, and you don't look any older than you did 7 years ago?


----------

